
Improving HN's Voting System - your-nanny
a request for ideas, criticisms, and praise.
======
amirouche
Sometime I get upvotes from old post, I can not tell which one because there
is no notifications.

------
milsorgen
Downvotes exist to merely silence those you disagree with. They don't serve
much of a purpose in reality. Perhaps another scoring metric to weight off
topicness or spam would be more appropriate.

